# For sale



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looking thru there seems to be more and more 1st timers flogging stuff on here... 
Takin the pee isnt it ? :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Before Jae upgraded the site, there was a mod that stoped users who had less than 10 posts from posting on the for sale board. It was sometimes abused, but I think it did help.
It's another mod that Jae needs (if he wants to) install when he has time.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is it against the forum policy for a new membr to use the "for sale" section?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The rule was scrapped as it took a load of time to moderate and all people were doing was posting 10 posts of rubbish to be able to sell.

What's the problem with people selling? As long as it's not traders then surely it adds value?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The rule was scrapped as it took a load of time to moderate and all people were doing was posting 10 posts of rubbish to be able to sell.
> 
> What's the problem with people selling? As long as it's not traders then surely it adds value?


I agree with this. Because if someone selling something interesting we may want to buy it as well.

We have to avoid traders as you mention. But how do we know it is not a trader in the first place?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V - if only we had an answer to that.... 

Though sometimes the clues are there


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

and if/when there's suspicion we normally exchange messages. There is no guarantee though. It's a best efforts basis.


----------

